# polnische Ostsee



## uer (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute #h

ich möchte dieses Jahr mal in & auf der polnischen Ostsee auf Dorsch & Co. #:

Nun meine Frage, benötigt man dort eine Gewässer/Küstenkarte ? Wenn ja, wo kann man die erwerben (eventuell in Swinemünde?) & was kostet wohl so eine Jahreskarte ? 

Danke für eure Infos


----------



## Tomasz (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: polnische Ostsee*

Hallo Uer,

vielleicht hilft Dir der folgende Link weiter. Da wurde dieses Thema gerade behandelt:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=150420&highlight=polen

Allerdings scheint es wirklich nicht allzuviele Erfahrungen im Board zum Angeln in Polen zu geben.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## shorty 38 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: polnische Ostsee*

Hallo Uer, da soll es so eine "tolle Anlage" in Kolberg geben#q #q #q!!!!! Gruß Sporty


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: polnische Ostsee*

Hallo Uer,
ich hoffe deine Anfrage verkommt hier nicht zum weiteren Mola Beach Thread.

Aber einmal grundsätzlich: Ich versuche auch schon seit längerem Informationen zu Polen zu erhalten. Ist offenbar aber schwierig. Wirklich gute Infos habe ich noch nicht bekommen. Wenn man allerdings liest, das die Kutter dort dann nach Bornholm fahren, frage ich mich, was man da überhaupt soll...?


----------



## Conger71 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: polnische Ostsee*

Wir (6Mann) haben uns auch mal auf den Weg nach Polen gemacht! Als wir dort ankamen und unsere Angelsache auspackten wurden wir sehr erstaunt angesehen von den Einheimischen. Schließlich kam die Bemerkung: Was Ihr woll hier wirklich angeln? Eigentlich wollen deutsche gruppen doch immer nur in den Puff! Uns ist das lachen und das angeln aufgrund der Fänge nach vier tagen herzlich vergangen, und sind wieder abgereist (ohne Puff)!


----------



## brandungsteufel (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: polnische Ostsee*

Hi,

ich war schon 3x in Swinemünde zum angeln. Am Leuchturm wo das Süsswasser einläuft kann man gut auf Raubfisch und Aal angeln.

Du brauchst einen Schein, den bekommst du im Hafen in dem Gebäude mit dem polnischen Adler.

Damit kannste dann im Süsswasser und Salzwasser angeln.

In Kolberg habe ich vom Strand geangelt, nicht anders als bei uns mit Brandungsruten. Wattwürmer wirste da aber nicht bekommen.

Grüsse


----------



## exilsauerländer (14. August 2009)

*AW: polnische Ostsee*

hi, fahre auch nach kolberg, was nimmt man vom strand aus für köder? hab gehört, dass wattis schlecht gehen wegen dem salzgehalt.


----------



## devil56 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: polnische Ostsee*

Bin gerade zurück aus Kamien Pomorske (Pommersch Kamen).
Angelschein interessiert dort kein Schwein, auch die Polen haben keinen und zahlen auch nix dafür!
Habe im Hafen schöne Brassen (bis 2 kg) auf Teig und spät abends einige schöne Aale auf Tauwurmbündel gefangen.
Kontrollen sind dort unbekannt (sogar die Miliz fuhr nur vorbei und grüßte freundlich).
Auf nochmalige Nachfrage bestätigte mir ein polnischer Angler:
"Angeln ist hier kostenlos, kein Papier ist dafür notwendig!"


----------

